# 1/28 plowing



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

:bluebouncwesport


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like fun!!! Wana share some?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

it was storming really bad here in NY today, havent plowed in a week and a 1/2.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there was a good 5-6 inches here


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got done plowing at 11pm and had to go back out at 5am


----------

